# Carmen Opera in Four Acts



## HantsDave (5 mo ago)

Hello, I've just joined. Does anyone else have this in a collection? It's the original leather-bound album from 1931 with 19 records in sleeves. I have seen individual records, but not inside the album. I haven't listened to the records yet. I could post pictures of the records if people are interested. I'm going to borrow an old gramophone to see how they play. Regards, David.


----------

